# MRI brachial plexus cpt?



## coryjanssen (Mar 25, 2013)

which cpt code do I use for MRI brachial plexus?


----------



## Tonyj (Mar 25, 2013)

coryjanssen said:


> which cpt code do I use for MRI brachial plexus?



This is the code we used when I worked at a MRI facility. (71550 thru 71552)
Wrong forum for this question though.


----------

